# What will he score?



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a couple pictures of a nice buck that my brother got on his trail camera. I am wondering what do you guys will think he will score?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

128


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

135


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

They always look bigger in velvet. If you are asking what he might score with the velvet stripped, I would guess 125, maybe as much as 128. I don't think he would break 130. I don't pass 125 class bucks with bow, so I would take him if he presented a shot, that's for sure...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Tough angle to tell.

He has good height, average width, average mass, and looks like decent mainbeam length. 
Id say 130'ish.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

No brows i would say in the 130's. Good looking deer though!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i was gonna say around 125 as well. once the velvet goes, he's going to lose circumfeerance. he's only a 4x4 with average brows, look's like he has some nice scoring g-2's though, as well as good symmetry.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

125ish....


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

130....tough to score high only being a 4x4....hard one to pass though!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

131 is my guess...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Anyone else think he is missing one on the right side? Almost looks like a 4x3 from this angle. Maybe he just has some growing to do on the right side? A shooter buck in my book!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Ya he kind of looks like a 3x4 from these angles too. but im not sure i dont have a side view of him.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like a 4 by to me. If you look at his G2 on the right side, theres a dark line and than it changes to a ligher color higher up, I think its the G3.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh ya i see that now. thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Looks like a 4 by to me. If you look at his G2 on the right side, theres a dark line and than it changes to a ligher color higher up, I think its the G3.


You are looking at the bottom pic aren't you? I see that now. Looks to be an inch or two shorter then the left.

Get him with the fur on! 8) They look awsome on the wall!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

130 give or take 2 inches. nice deer though, I'd take em!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the score in between 125-130 also


----------

